# Source for individual micronutrients



## collinskl1 (6 mo ago)

Is anyone aware of a source for individual micronutrients, rather than the typical blends I'm finding that include all the usual suspects?

My soil tests are telling me that I have 3-4 times the optimum range for Manganese and Iron, but I could use some Sulfur and Copper, and am quite low in Zinc and Boron.

I'm not finding any micro/minor blends that DON'T have Iron and Manganese, and am afraid of adding more of those materials based on my soil tests.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

You can try https://www.kelp4less.com. They offer many different micros and blends in granular and soluble forms.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

what's your soil pH?


----------



## collinskl1 (6 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> what's your soil pH?


6.3


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Also: Greenway Biotech, Amazon, Ebay sellers.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

collinskl1 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > what's your soil pH?
> ...


At your pH a lot of these micros are going to be readily available which makes this less of a problem than in a high pH environment. The lab you used will further give credibility to your numbers as the testing method/extractant determines the measurement of these nutrients as well as their recommendation. All that said you can always spray a complete micro package as a foliar spray since the likes of zinc and boron are really not needed in the same quantities as iron & Mg. This could also help confirm if these deficient nutrients are limiting in any way (if you get a visual improvement) before buying individual micros. 
Sulfur can be added by using fertilizers in the sulfate form. Your label will specify sulfur content. (AMS and SOP come to mind but not available in most retail shops).


----------

